# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Dan odgoja bez batina

## linolina

Postoji li to samo na ovim stranicama?   :Sad:  

Evo malo komentara s jednog drugog foruma, nevažno što je religijski, našlo bi se i po drugim stranicama, nažalost :
http://www.kriz-zivota.com/forum/hrv...a__30_travnja/

U mom gradu (bizina Splita) se nikako ne obilježava, kako je kod vas?

----------

